# Pippi!



## Pippi (Oct 27, 2019)

A reference to Miss Longstocking, who has been my hero since I was a child. Oh, and Ginger from Gilligans" Island.
I am a retired teacher from Hamilton, Ont. and have had a dream of moving to Mexico for decades.
My mother spent her childhood in Peru and I feel that the Spanish culture is in my DNA.
I am getting a great deal of resistance to the idea, I am not sure why.
I would love to hear from others about the Huatulco area and the experiences you have had both positive and not so positive.
Or just say hello!
Thanks!!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Why would you care if you get resistance unless it is from someone who lives with you? Huatulco is a nice safe area , so what is the problem with moving to the Oaxaca coast?


----------

